# In your opinion what chinese cities without skyscrapers or supertalls deserve them?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I think Lanzhou, Baotou and Changchun


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Lanzhou and Changchuan have decent skylines, not sure about Baotou though...


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Qiqihar, Heilongjiang Prvo.

A fairly small skyline for its size (1.5 million). It was one of the LARGEST Cities when PRC was found (1949)... Shame.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

but only qiqihar?...
do you know another city?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I think all chinese cities have skyscrapers. I mean do they have any choice? Livable land is hard to find in china.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Many large cities in NE China have small skylines due to stagnant development, such as Fushun (2.38 million), Liaoning Prov.





































And Anshan (3.65 million), Liaoning Prov.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> I think all chinese cities have skyscrapers. I mean do they have any choice? Livable land is hard to find in china.


yellow fever....I am refering buildings more than 200m height....are you sure?



null said:


> Many large cities in NE China have small skylines due to stagnant development, such as Fushun (2.38 million), Liaoning Prov.


fushun is quite near from shenyang.....maybe shenyang stole some buildings from fushun...:lol:


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Another One:

Jilin City (4.41 million in the metro), Jilin Prov.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Chengdu - one of the largest city (also one of the most beautiful) of the country, yet in terms of tall buildings it has not much to offer, it is getting there with a few supertall proposals and a big one planned, but it would deserve a lot more than that.


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Do I make myself hugely unpopular when I think this is a dumb discussion, because I don't think in terms of deserving supertall skyscrapers like some kind of medal of jewel? That's the kind of attitude that every now and then annoys me on skyscrapercity. It is an attitude of quantity above quality. It shows a lack of interest in all the things that make architecture interesting, space, materials, style and especially contextuality. And it says you don't give a shit about urban planning.

Stop this discussion.


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

^^ Now that's dumb from you. Just let them be and discuss, thats the porpuse of a forum in the first place.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Hohhot?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jiangmen? Zhongshan? Dongguan?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

null said:


> Qiqihar, Heilongjiang Prvo.
> 
> A fairly small skyline for its size (1.5 million). It was one of the LARGEST Cities when PRC was found (1949)... Shame.


Why build supertalls here?
This town deserves preservation. :|


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Nanchang should get a supertall - it's got a few nice 200m+ towers, but it needs a pinnacle to really define the skyline.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Tangshan (7.6 million in the metro), Hebei Prov.

The Skyline ridiculously small. This is by far the BEST photo I could find...


----------

